# Westside Caboose #3 Build



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

I am new to scratch building and have chosen to build Westside Lumber Company Caboose #3 as it was in the year 1940. This is a build log and a learning experience for me. Please feel free to share your ideas on scratch building with wood, brass and styrene.

High Hopes, Corbin


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

*My Advice*

My advice is dive in head first. I have scratch built many things in the past, however I am working on my first Large Scale build. I had to just bite the bullet and do it. I look forward to following your progress. People here are great about helping along the way.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Go for it and have fun. We all make mistakes, learn from them and go on. We are all pulling for you.
Be forewarned, we are a demanding group, we want pictures! 
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Accucraft have some WSL styled trucks suitable for the WSL caboose. 
I have some stashed for a similar project.

Andrew


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright first update, got my lumber from Northeastern Scale Lumber on Tuesday, also received my Micromark order.
Work completed Tuesday was assembly of the basic frame less bolsters. Wednesday day was added thicker beams
for the bolsters and one half of the draft gear.

Garratt, I have a set of temporary trucks for it already, but they are incorrect. I have to see if Ozark Miniatures has
the correct trucks in stock. I have 4' we swing motions, the correct ones are 4' wb sprung non swing motion.

As for pictures they are soon to come.

Best regards, Corbin


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

*Update 2*

Okay so work is progressing slowly as I am low on available work
time. But it is progressing none the less. Got the bolsters finished
less some NBW's and the body center plates, those are on their
way. The frame is also mostly complete, all it is missing are the
various NBW's that are on it and the truss rods. Draft gear is
mostly finished also, minus more NBW's and the plate under the
the draw head that connects the draft beams. The NBW's that
are installed are painted model master burnt sienna and weathered
with poly scale grimy black thinned down a considerable amount.


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

*Picture Update*

Here are some old build pictures (Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday), enjoy

Corbin


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Corbin,
Very nice work. I would be interested in knowing where you acquired the plan set you are working with. Although not particularly a WSLC fan, I like the proportions of the caboose for my logging interests.
My only observation is on the end cuts. They seem to be rather course to my eye for scale purposes. Two methods I use for cutting scale material is either an Exacto/Zona saw and miter box, or I also us my Craftsman Chop Saw with a plywood blade and install a backer board on the fence. I install the backer board at the full length of the fence, secure the backer to the fence, THEN make the first cut through the backer board. This makes the relief the exact kerf of the saw blade and eliminates tear out on the back of the cut, and also the high tooth count provides a very fine cut face.
Bob C.


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

Bob, I have two plan sets, the one that I use for dimensions is
An enlarged Sn3 plan from Mallory Hope Ferrell's book
West Side: Narrow Gauge in the Sierra. The end cuts were
made with a jig saw blade chucked into a handle. I have
since aquired a razor saw and mitre box.


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

*Update 3*

A bit more progress has been made. Worked on windows and framing Friday and Saturday. More to come.

Corbin


----------



## Cyoung (Nov 17, 2014)

*Update 4*

This is my progress to date, the wall is complete! Started Saturday afternoon and finished it today. On to the other walls now.

Corbin


----------

